# n/a tune or turbo



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

i was wondering what would be the best way to build my sr-20de that would possibly be a torbo later on.....


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

well before you start suping up, create a plan and stick to it. how deep are your pockets?what do u want to accomplish?speed for pure race car,or just a weekend warrior? do u want to open up and redo the whole insides of the engine? how much are you _willing_ to spend on the car?is it really worth it?

figure these questions out, and then check out the forced induction section of the forums


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

First thing is tha low compression pistons then rods for those; Second tha cams..........


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

You really can't switch from N/A to turbo with out changing a lot of components midstream (cam, pistons, exhaust manifold, ECU, etc.). So your best bet is to decide now which one it's gonna be and then follow through. Or you could always build one N/A motor and one turbo motor and just switch every now and then...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

leave the stock de alone, save some $, then turbo it, its a lot more fun.


----------

